# Crap idea...



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

No ones cares about stupidity, thankfully...
Smart guns etc.  =  all hat and no cattle.
Lol

Smart guns? Not at these big tech and gun shows - CNET


----------



## Timmy (Jan 18, 2016)

Why is it a crap idea ?  Especially if u have kids in the home .


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Why is it a crap idea ?  Especially if u have kids in the home .


...except it doesn't work, and unnecessary.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 18, 2016)

Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .

What's the down side ?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 18, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .
> 
> What's the down side ?



It will probably double the cost of guns and make them far more susceptible to breakdown.


----------



## waltky (Jan 18, 2016)

On a mass produced scale...

... it can be done for 50 cents per gun.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> On a mass produced scale...
> 
> ... it can be done for 50 cents per gun.


Then Walmart's customers can't afford it.
Even though Walmart sells shotguns.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> On a mass produced scale...
> 
> ... it can be done for 50 cents per gun.



Fine you pay for it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> On a mass produced scale...
> 
> ... it can be done for 50 cents per gun.



Horseshit.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

I have an iPad pro and the fingerprint thing does not work worth a shit. If Apple can't do no one can.
Smart guns are a joke... And everyone knows it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .
> ...


Dude, some guns are 10's of thousands of dollars.  And people still buy them.  So what if a $400 gun becomes $800 dollars with "smart" technology?  If that's what somebody wants, then what the hell do you care?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> I have an iPad pro and the fingerprint thing does not work worth a shit. If Apple can't do no one can.
> Smart guns are a joke... And everyone knows it.


Keep in mind the touch feature in an iPad is a tiny fraction of the worth of the iPad.  You think a thumbprint entry system at CIA headquarters ever craps out?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> On a mass produced scale...
> 
> ... it can be done for 50 cents per gun.



Sure it can!

And I saved $2500 on my health insurance, which I kept and kept my doctor!


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > I have an iPad pro and the fingerprint thing does not work worth a shit. If Apple can't do no one can.
> ...


The feature is proven to be a failure, and no one wants it anyway. It's a ridiculous concept prone to inconsistency.
The whole thing needs to be kicked to the curb...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The free market will decide


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Just like it decided with seat belts and airbags, right?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Completely different comparison... but whatever


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


I think the free market already has, no one wants to sell the crap. The liabilities alone are off the charts, there is no peace of mind in silly gimmicks as this.

I will never even consider selling a POS like that in my store...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> I have an iPad pro and the fingerprint thing does not work worth a shit. If Apple can't do no one can.
> Smart guns are a joke... And everyone knows it.



I know it's cold but I had to laugh, We have a finger print scanner at work to punch in, last year a guy lost part of his index finger so they had to rescan another finger..


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Well you hate the touch feature on smart phones but the free market absolutely loves it.  And it appears that a market for smart guns is in the early stages.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> No ones cares about stupidity, thankfully...
> Smart guns etc.  =  all hat and no cattle.
> Lol
> 
> Smart guns? Not at these big tech and gun shows - CNET


It's a great idea actually, and we'd have had them 20 years ago if the NRA hadn't been blocking them, which they still are.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> I have an iPad pro and the fingerprint thing does not work worth a shit. If Apple can't do no one can.
> Smart guns are a joke... And everyone knows it.


Nope...


----------



## Missourian (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> The free market will decide




  Right...Free Markets...

More than a dozen years after passing a "smart gun" law that is now blamed for stopping them from being sold across the country, state Senate Democrats on Thursday said they want to revamp the law and *force* gun dealers in New Jersey to carry the high-tech weapons.

State Sen. Loretta Weinberg (D-Bergen) said she is introducing a bill Thursday to roll back the state's 13-year old smart gun law that she said Second Amendment advocates have blocked from taking effect.

That law *REQUIRED* New Jersey firearms dealers to sell *only smart guns* — which can only be fired by their owners — three years after they are available on the market.

But the 2002 law, aimed at preventing accidental shootings by children, had the unintended consequence of holding up its proliferation.

Under new bill, a 'smart gun' in every N.J. gun shop​Want to know why there are no smart guns...blame the government's idea of FREE MARKET.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


No major firearm manufacturer is even considering such a shitty concept. They listen to their customers and distributors, I know for a fact it's not even a consideration.
Thankfully


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


If it ever gets the chance.  So far, it's not being allowed to be free.  Anyone who tries to sell smart-guns gets death threats, and boycotted.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The free market will decide
> ...


There is nothing wrong with regulating capitalism.  We do it all the time.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > I have an iPad pro and the fingerprint thing does not work worth a shit. If Apple can't do no one can.
> ...


Name one major manufacture even considering this gimmickry??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm sure your next business will do very well...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 18, 2016)

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > The free market will decide
> ...


Okay.... well thanks for participating I guess...

Anyways, if smart gun technology improves sufficiently, I'm sure demand will increase.  Which should be obvious to anyone who isn't a moron.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


It's a new market so I couldn't care less.  Have you purchased an IBM-pad recently?  No, and you never will.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The reason is the shit doesn't work. I smell a rat with it's introduction, like government control.
No thanks, I will buy and sell real firearms that actually work...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


It works just fine only,...............................................................................................................................................you don't want it to.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


That there is not even one booth at shot show this year with the shit gimmicky pretty much says it all. 
It's dead... Thankfully


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Smith & Wesson childproof gun, from the 1880's.
Violence Prevention in the Home Related to Guns | Dryden Family Medicine

And idea whose time is long overdue.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


What that says is the NRA is suppressing the Free Market, and they are.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


It must not work, no major manufacturers are even considering the horse shit technology.
I go to shot every year, the concept is repulsive to sportsmen, hunters and law enforcement personnel.

Home - Onsite - NSSF SHOT Show®


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Enjoy the last of your Wild West days, they are soon to end.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 18, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .
> 
> What's the down side ?




I have an 80 year old Winchester Model 94 chambered in 32-20.  It was my granddad's,  then my Dad's and now mine.  I still hunt with it from time to time.

The left rear window in my wife's new car won't roll down,  and the remote for the door lock stopped working.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .
> 
> What's the down side ?



Added cost with no real benefit. Let's take a look at the proximity systems, it basically uses an RF transmitter similar to a wrist watch, so in theory it can only be used by the owner. First major drawback is you have to maintain two batteries, one on the gun, one on the transmitter, what happens if you forget? Also if a bad guy manages to disarm you, you'd better to be able to run like hell so you can get out of range of the transmitter, so some really smart people might get a false sense of security, thinking the gun won't fire unless it's physically in their hand, can you say wrong answer? Reliable palm or fingerprint technologies are probably decades away. 

When it come to a self defense firearm it's best observe the KISS principle, Keep It Simple Stupid, simple machines are more reliable.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Smith & Wesson childproof gun, from the 1880's.
> Violence Prevention in the Home Related to Guns | Dryden Family Medicine
> 
> And idea whose time is long overdue.


Common sense/early introduction is the only firearm safety needed, introducing kids earlier the better is key to safe firearm ownership.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> On a mass produced scale...
> 
> ... it can be done for 50 cents per gun.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



There is no free market with this gimmickry, just nasty government control.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .
> ...


I have an easy fix for that.  Should you want to fire the gun, you hold it, and it tests your DNA, using your own blood.  If it doesn't match, there's not a chance.

That, or an implant.  Your call.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...




And pigs are going to fly,  the cows are coming home,  monkeys will fly outta your butt and hell is going to freeze over.

Ok,  a monkey may well fly outta your butt. What you do in the privacy of your own home is your business...who am I to judge.  

The rest?  I'm skeptical.


----------



## waltky (Jan 18, 2016)

bear513 wrote: _We have a finger print scanner at work to punch in, last year a guy lost part of his index finger so they had to rescan another finger._

Time to get another finger print scanner...

... if it's eatin' people's fingers.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Fine, just don't try to mandate them. Choice is a good thing.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The NRA, and people like you, refuse the let the Free Market work:

"It's not just a question of lack of demand," said Adam Winkler, a UCLA law professor who focuses on the Second Amendment and gun control. "There's very strong opposition to smart-gun tech in the gun world."

That's because a vocal contingent of gun owners see smart guns as a potential form of gun control. They've raised concerns, Winkler said, that if such guns gain a foothold, the technologies behind them could become a requirement for all guns, resulting in a ban on sales of traditional guns. Those fighting against smart guns need only point to a New Jersey law passed in 2002 called the Childproof Handgun Act. It mandates that three years after smart guns become available for sale anywhere in the country, Jersey gun dealers sell only smart guns.

Such concerns led to customer boycotts of gun manufacturers, including Colt and Smith & Wesson, when they pursued smart-gun technology. Gun dealers who have considered selling such firearms have been boycotted too. One Maryland dealer even faced death threats when he attempted to offer smart guns. Currently, there are no US gun dealers who stock smart guns."
Smart guns? Not at these big tech and gun shows - CNET


The fears of pussy gun-nuts over their deadly toys.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Les say they perfect it. What is wrong with the idea? If someone steals your gun they can't use it . And it can't be used against you .
> ...


In all reality the whole thing is absolutely unacceptable, piont and pull the trigger is all that's needed.


----------



## waltky (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas: Here's the link...

*Voices Against Violence: Kai Kloepfer*

*November 2, 2015 - In this epidemic of shootings, the country is looking for solutions, and CBS News is listening to a variety of ideas to end the bloodshed. In a series being called, "Voices Against Violence," CBS News is asking people to give their views on gun violence.*



> Kai Kloepfer was just 15 years old when 12 people were killed while watching a midnight screening of "The Dark Knight Rises" at an Aurora, Colorado movie theater in July 2012. Kloepfer is from Boulder, 45 minutes from where the massacre took place, and was shaken by the tragedy.  "It was something that deeply impacted not only me, but the Colorado community as a whole," said Kloepfer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > No ones cares about stupidity, thankfully...
> ...


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


I can see no good reason for this silliness, don't fix what's not broke. I only see a corrupt anti-gun lobby of control freaks behind this, then ultimately government control...

Anti-gun nutters get a life...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Use your words, toddler.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The "no" reason is a lot of dead people, many of them children, and a few cops, killed when they shouldn't have been.  But I know, you couldn't care less how many die, as long as you can still play with your deadly toys...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

Home - Onsite - NSSF SHOT Show®


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Guns don't kill people... People kill people


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Smith & Wesson childproof gun, from the 1880's.
> Violence Prevention in the Home Related to Guns | Dryden Family Medicine
> 
> And idea whose time is long overdue.



It's widely available on many models.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Home - Onsite - NSSF SHOT Show®


Enjoy your black-shiny-metal masturbation-fest for those unable to be real men without firearms strapped to them.  Your time will soon end.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Home - Onsite - NSSF SHOT Show®
> ...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


>


Pencils were designed to wrote on paper.
Cars were designed to get you from A to B faster.
Spoons were designed to pick up food.
And guns were designed to kill...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


So, we should have no laws at all, criminals just ignore them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Smith & Wesson childproof gun, from the 1880's.
> ...


What is?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

And let's cut to the chase, boys.  When smart-guns are proven to work, you're fucked.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No, just the ones that work... There is no proof that any new gun control laws would help stop crime/shootings.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Save it.  Not interested in that tired BS.  And we don't need more laws, we need fewer guns, about 300 million fewer.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> And let's cut to the chase, boys.  When smart-guns are proven to work, you're fucked.


Show me the proof??
How many are being sold as proof they work... Dumbass


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > And let's cut to the chase, boys.  When smart-guns are proven to work, you're fucked.
> ...


Just a matter of time, and forcing the NRA to let them onto the market, which they are desperate to keep them from.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

Gun Control Supporters Whine About What They Won't See At SHOT Show

Their pussys hurt...
Lol


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

waltky said:


> OKTexas: Here's the link...
> 
> *Voices Against Violence: Kai Kloepfer*
> 
> ...



Didn't see anything in the article that said it could be produced for fifty cents in mass. Were you exaggerating again?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> Gun Control Supporters Whine About What They Won't See At SHOT Show
> 
> Their pussys hurt...
> Lol







Embrace your fears, you will soon lose to technology.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


It's the everyday consumer that wants nothing to do with the gimmickry horse shit. The only people that want them are PUSSYFIED anti-gun nutters... Pssst... Those people don't buy guns.
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


No, it's the NRA, and nutters like you.  Not to worry, you are soon to be beaten.  All it will take is one firearms dealer per state who only deals in smart-guns and the game is up.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Depends on the person...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Just a matter of time, boys, and you know it, which is why you fear it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## waltky (Jan 18, 2016)

Think they mentioned it on the video...

... they ran on the CBS Evening News.

Gun control is not high on my priorities...

... although I'm not against it...

... I figger let the ones whose priority is higher...

... work it out amongst themselves.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Home - Onsite - NSSF SHOT Show®
> ...



Hey loser, when you go all Alinsky, you lose again!


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I never lose, but you are soon going to.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Show me the dealers??


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The backstrap safety.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


They will be new, made especially to end the boycott and threats of the NRA and the nutters like you.  The steering wheel versus the leather reins, and just as obvious once the steamrolling begins.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Just a matter of time, boys, and you know it, which is why you fear it.


Anti-gun nutters want smart guns for everyone else, cause they don't buy firearms themselves.

No self respecting sportsman will ever buy a government controlled firearm...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Good to know, but not a big hit apparently.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just a matter of time, boys, and you know it, which is why you fear it.
> ...


That or nothin'. your call, soon enough.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Springfields have backstrap safety's... I hate them


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You're right, they won't last a week, hope they get their inventory on consignment so they can send it back.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


You have yet to show us one dealership and/or manufacture of the gimmickry??


----------



## Rustic (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Waiting for the proof??


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 18, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Google it, most all manufacturers offer them, even on semiautos.

Edit, they also have magazine safeties where a semiauto won't fire if the magazine is removed.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Why would I need to?  You know they are out there, and under development.

And it's no gimmick, it's your future.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


None is required.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 18, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I looked, dummy.  That's why I said what I said.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Deflection


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Easily defeated for gunsmith...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.  The future is obvious, and you won't like it.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Gun control is no guns.  Now you know.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Who's developing them?? I sell firearms and ammo, have yet to see any such thing... I go to all the big gun shows. It's a No go


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


A deflection again...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


God you are so fuckin; dumb: smart guns - Google Search


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Kinda like there is no black on black crime??
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


No self respecting firearm dealership will sell inconsistent gimmickry... No one wants a government controlled firearm...
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm not at all interested in what you want in this case.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


drama was over the Armatix iP1, a compact, .22 caliber, 10-round pistol made in Germany. The iP1 is a “smart” gun, meaning it only fires in the hands of its owner. Or rather, it only fires if it’s within 10 inches of its companion iW1 watch, which is presumably on the owner’s wrist. It can also be disabled with a timer or a PIN code.

No one will buy this gimmickry...
Lol


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


>


Because it's not a real gun... It's just a gimmick


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You can say that as many times as you like, and it will still not be true.  Embrace the future, or live without handguns.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Big ol' "NO SALE" on things that don't work...
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


They work fine, which is why you're afraid of them.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


There has to be manufacturers make the so called "smart guns"... Manufacturers are too smart to make gimmickry...
Lol


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


How do you know this??
Have you bought one?? Operated one?? And if so where??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


We only needed one smart-phone, to end the dumb-phone.  The S&W of the future you've never heard of, but it's out there.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I've seen the reports, and you, obviously, have not.

Due to the NRA, and people like you suppressing the Free Market, you can't get one here.  You guys make death threats against any dealer willing to sell them.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

The more parts to anything... More of a chance of failure.
Piont and pull the trigger that is all that is needed, everything/anything else 100% unnecessary...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> The parts to anything... More of a chance of failure.
> Piont and pull the trigger that is all that is needed, everything/anything else 100% unnecessary...


You are the buggy whip discount store, of gun technology.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Proof of this??
Smith & Wesson


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Reports?? Where?? Who??
I don't see the "suppressing" anywhere here, show me where??
NRA | Home


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


None is required.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Another good idea: "Smart guns" could help officers in tight situations - CBS News


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I see you missed my edit so I'll tell ya now, they also have a magazine safety, if the mag is not in place the gun won't shoot.

And yes backstrap safeties are a pretty big hit. You lose again Alinskyite.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The parts to anything... More of a chance of failure.
> ...


You still have not shown me a retailer of smart guns... Any day now??
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I know you don't see it, because you are a moron.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I don't need to, there are several.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> And yes backstrap safeties are a pretty big hit. You lose again Alinskyite.


Great to know.  Doesn't change anything long-term but good to know.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Another good idea: "Smart guns" could help officers in tight situations - CBS News


Law officials are not recommending so called "smart guns" anywhere I can see??
How many law officials are using the gimmickry??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Another good idea: "Smart guns" could help officers in tight situations - CBS News
> ...


They want them, but can't get them here.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Link??
I'm a firearm retailer... I know of none.
Waiting...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Show me where they "want" them?? All the law officials I sell to want nothing of them.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Your personal experience does not reality make.

"The head of the International Association of Chiefs of Police said this week that agencies are eager to test and perhaps adopt smart guns."
Renewed push for smart guns could trigger a new furor over the technology

SF police chief: Smart guns are "no-brainer" - CBS News


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


>



And that would work how, if a perp and officer are struggling over the officers gun. The office would still be in close proximity to the gun, so it wouldn't prevent the perp from firing it.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Ok, show me how your personal experience is reality??
Show me where law officials want this gimmickry?? Everyday consumer??
I have no one asking for the gimmickry...


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Really, what ya think you're going to do about the ones I have?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Has to be within ten inches, and that is much better odds than currently.  When the chip is implanted, it will be down to one inch.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


See above.  And try to keep up on technology, it's about to fuck you where it hurts.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Only if the gimmickry works... Most likely will not.
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Melt them into hubcaps.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


It already works, dumbfuck.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Deflection noted


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Proof of this?? And Not second hand...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That's no deflection, dummy.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Are you going to to take them??


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That's not second-hand.  Second-hand would be me saying I saw the video I posted instead of posting it.  Fuck you are stupid.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


That's second hand...
Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


The collective we. AKA society, yes.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



So I guess the owner is SOL if they hurt their primary firing hand. NO THANKS.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...





PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Is that you in the YouTube??


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



What is that, a BB gun?


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

‘Smart gun’ technology sought by Obama through executive action


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


...then it's secondhand 

Lol


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

OKTexas said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Your future, if you want a handgun that is.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nope, dumbfuck.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

The business of smart guns

'Smart gun' won't work in the wrong hands


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> ‘Smart gun’ technology sought by Obama through executive action


Barry does not know jack shit about the second admendment and/or anything about commonsense firearm safety... Although the guys protecting him and his family do and without so called "smart guns"...
Lol


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



You can't carry a damn 22, has to be a 380 or larger.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Do you know what secondhand means?? Do you have someone else try on shoes for you before you buy them for yourself??
??


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> The business of smart guns
> 
> 'Smart gun' won't work in the wrong hands



Looks like a gimmick...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > The business of smart guns
> ...


Famous last words, very, and wrong time and again...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Secondhand in this case means I told you of the video, not I posted the video.  These guns are not available in the US, yet.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > ‘Smart gun’ technology sought by Obama through executive action
> ...


That matters, ah, not a damn.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


like I said...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Deflection noted


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Learn what a deflection is? You just posted one that starts, "Barry does not..."


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


>


Took you long enough to find one like you only much smarter, and he's a moron...


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Deflection noted


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You have not answered my questions??

The plural of "anecdote" is not "data."


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

An 18-year-old invented a smart gun that only activates with a fingerprint

Nice kid, I wish him well, and will fund him.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> An 18-year-old invented a smart gun that only activates with a fingerprint
> 
> Nice kid, I wish him well, and will fund him.


Ok, fine buy a firearm from him then make a YouTube of you shooting it... That would NOT be second hand.

Go for it...


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jan 19, 2016)

Rustic said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > An 18-year-old invented a smart gun that only activates with a fingerprint
> ...


Goodnight, moron.  The future will not be anything you like.


----------



## Rustic (Jan 19, 2016)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


...and as I thought my questions go unanswered 
Lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



A lot of people can afford a $400 gun, but can't afford an $800 gun.  That's the whole point of such regulations, so less people can buy guns.  It's an infringement on the right to bear arms, and therefore a violation of the 2nd Amendment.


----------

